# Which Bulbs?



## microgeophagus (Sep 28, 2005)

JBJ FORMOSA DELUXE 65Wx2 130W PC On the way I hope. Any suggestions on what bulbs to put in it. I will be using a Dawn/Dusk format. My tank is Amazon, swords, Java fern and Java moss right now. Suggestions on other amazon fauna to incorporate are also invited.


----------



## shalu (Oct 1, 2004)

I like the combo of 6700K and 10000K


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

I like 67k/10k combo as well, but know that red/pink plants take on a brown tint with the 10k's are on. Other than that, i love the color combo.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

The fixture has 50/50's in it right now, but some don't care for the blue hue they put off.

My absolute favorite is the GE 9325 Aqua Ray's Fresh/salt. They put out the nicest color balance I've ever seen. It's nothing like the rather glaring white that the 10k puts out.
The only place that I know of that carries them is Atlanta Light Bulbs

The light is a straight pin, BTW.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Everyone has different opinions on bulb color. Personally I prefer the 8000k and 10000k bulbs from Hello Lights. I find the crisp, white color more pleasing to me. The GE Aquarays drive me bonkers


----------



## microgeophagus (Sep 28, 2005)

I don't know how "glaring" a 10000k would be when it hits the tannins in my tank.


----------



## shalu (Oct 1, 2004)

dennis said:


> The GE Aquarays drive me bonkers


you can say that again.

Notice the pink tone in the right background, guess where it's from


----------



## cferrell (Oct 5, 2005)

I use a mix of 5500 and 6700 K bulbs from AH Supply. They have straight pin bulbs, though they are 55 watters. I'm not sure if there is an operational difference between the two. i.e. simply 10 less watts vs. causing the ballast to break.


----------



## titan97 (Feb 14, 2005)

Jan,
I picked up a bunch of the aquarays from my local Lowes. I also saw that my local HomeDepot carried them too. I'm sure that if they can carry the T-8's, they can special order the CF. I've done many special orders through HomeDepot with great success. Check it out.

Personally, I use a mixture of bulbs. I originally built a ODNO setup using 4 GE AquaRays, and I liked the color. But that wasn't enough light, so I added a Coralife NutriGrow and 50/50 bulb. Still not enough light for me, so I added 2 13W CF spirals (screw-base type). I should have about 7WPG now, hehe.

-Dustin


----------

